# Finally! Haunt on Windy Hill video - '08



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

on youtube:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great Nick! Graveyard is super creepy at night, your fog seems to be staying low and filling the cemetery nicely, did you chill it? Looks like your MIB was doing a good job of scaring the tots! Of course your witch shop inspired me to make one of my own in the garage this year, I'm sure it was a big hit, I know mine was. Great job on everything!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing, good job.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool!
Nice choice of music. Very... Interesting at the end there!
Good job!
.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> your fog seems to be staying low and filling the cemetery nicely, did you chill it?


yes - it was chilled via 12' of aluminum dryer duct on ice a'la trash can chiller.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That graveyard filled with simple cross grave markers is very effective - has the feel of a very old cemetery.

My favorite part is the little skellie kneeling next to the open coffin. It's a little scene that tells a story.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

hmmm...clicked the video and it said "We're sorry. This video is no longer available".


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Friday, the video is still up-- try refreshing the page. Youtube is weird like that sometimes.

Nick, nice job! I really liked the music, and the crawling zombie was just so cool.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah, thanks Mr Chicken. 

Nice job Nick  I like the added touch of the little skellie looking into the open coffin.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Nice job Nick  I like the added touch of the little skellie looking into the open coffin.


thanks! I just unpacked it and was holding it in my hand, looking around for what to do with it and the Mrs suggested a child mourner.

thanks for all the other compliments everyone... the video isn't quite as good as the first one, or even last years but I was busy having fun rather than spending too much time trying to get great footage this year.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome haunt, love the witch shop, very nice. and the child mourner, great touch. Hey, the video was just fine, you should be enjoying and having fun with everything!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Great video, and I loved your props. My favorites were the skeletons standing in the cemetery (creepy) and the pumpkin thing in the tree, but everything was great. Wicked job.


----------

